# Sick pigeon ,watery yellow bird poop



## prantor19 (Nov 29, 2013)

One of my pigeon sick for few days. Her pops are watery and yellow (see the attachment). I checked her mouth but I did not find any sign of canker. She doesn't eat much and loosing weight. 

Now I am hand feeding her. Any suggestion how can I treat her?

Thanks.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Most probably is e-coli or adenovirus + e-coli, a sort of crysis that will kill him fast if not threated. 

When my pigeons do this, I give them a Lincospectin shot or two (one a day) and the droppings return to more normal condition. I don't know if it works with oral antibiotics but injectable ones work for sure.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*It still can be canker.It would be best to take a poop sample and have it checked by your local avian vet and see if they can diagnose the issue. *


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

I too think is rather canker, as at e-coli / adenovirus the yellow liquid is clear.

Sorry for not paying enough attention to the photo, I'm very tired these days.


----------



## prantor19 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you for your replies.

Vet suggested metronidazole. I am giving her metronidazole. But I've a new problem. I fed her 30hours ago but her crop is still full. I found undigested seed in her poop. What should I feed her? 
Do you think fresh coconut water will be good? I heard that it can be absorbed without digestion and it can boost energy.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

The crop could be obstructed because of canker growths in the crop. In any case, please do not feed till the crop has emptied.
What I do is I give warm water with a drop of ACV in it to drink, then immediately massage the crop gently to get the crop moving. Keep doing this until the crop has emptied. If the pigeon vomits out the contents by herself, well and good. Make sure she doesn't get dehydrated and has fresh water available at all times. 
If you don't have ACV, applesauce also works well. Just boil a few pieces of apple and mash them into a paste.

Once the crop has emptied, slowly introduce food, and give easily digestible seeds initially. Take care not to overfeed, and make sure she drinks water.

Keep up the metronidazole, you can give it for 2 weeks.
I don't know about the coconut water. I haven't used them for pigeons..I don't know if they will drink it.


----------



## prantor19 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks kunju.

How long do you think she can survive without food?


----------



## prantor19 (Nov 29, 2013)

I didn't find ACV. It will be available few days later . I am feeding her applesauce.

Her poop now look like dark green(see attached image). Is it good or bad?


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

She can survive upto 3 days without food provided she is drinking water and water is passing the crop (and shows in the poop)...in these 3 days, the crop has to be emptied and the canker brought under control. After 3 days, the condition tends to worsen and the pigeon becomes too weak.
I could not see the image but dark green pastey poop are starvation poops when nothing is going past the crop. As I said, keep up the crop massages and the metronidazole. You can use synthetic vinegar if ACV is not available. Just a drop in the water is enough. 
Time is of essence. 
When you feel the crop, can you feel the grains, or is it squishy and pasty? Is there a fishy smell coming from the mouth? Other than canker, yeast infection can also cause sour crop. Nystatin is one drug for yeast...there are others.
Till her crop empties, don't feed. Keep giving water, keep massaging the crop. 
Also, important...keep her warm. On a heating pad, or a hot water bag with a towel beneath her. If nothing else is available, fill plastic bottles with hot water and wrap them in towels and place them beside her. Take care it doesn't get too hot for her.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

I think it should have been recovered a little by now, maybe is not canker but yet a bacterial (e-coli) problem. I think you should try give them an Lincospectin (sure results) or Baytril injection by yourself or by a vet. They recover spontaneously.



And for feeding, buy some pigeon seed mix (containing corn, wheat, sorghum, barley, pea, sunflower etc), grind it well, mix it with water as to become of a consistency a little thicker than water and filter it several times with a fine sieve so as not visible solid particles to remain.

Then prepare a syringe attaching it a (as straight as possible) 10 cm tube (the one from perfusion sets is good and cheap) which you grease with fine oil (like almond oil) at the end that will enter bird's mouth.


Warm the liquid up to around 102 F (bird's body temperature) and imobilize the bird by wrapping him in a cloth, letting only the head out. Then you keep the bird's beak open with one hand (be careful to not pull only from the upper jaw as is fragile, being empty inside because of nasal cavity) and introduce the tube without forcing at all, letting the tube slide inside down to crop. If it doesn't slide, turn the tube around its axis until it starts sliding inside. When the tube reached the crop, start pushing the liquid inside. Be prepared to stop pushing if the bird makes a sudden move and the tube comes out,as there is the dangr to make liquid enter the respiratory vent which is on the tongue and so to harm or kill him. To an adult, normal-sized pigeon you can give up to 13 ml at one time, to smaller birds you give lesser (proportionally to their weight). You need to give this quantity several (like 4-5 or more) times a day to provide enough nutritive substances.


----------



## prantor19 (Nov 29, 2013)

A lot black solid staff just come out with her poop. Her crop is pasty and it is almost empty. I hope within few hours it will be completely empty. After that should I give her regular food or something soft like corn powder or boiled,smashed rice and should I keep up the applesauce?


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

If the crop is pasty, I think a yeast infection could be involved. Is there a fishy smell from the mouth?
Nystatin, ketoconazole (Nizoral), fluconazole all are for candiasis (yeast). You can get the dosages in this site if you search. Keep up the metronidazole too.
How is she? Is she weak because of lack of food? Once her crop is empty, give her medicine for yeast. You can give her food an hour after the yeast med is administered. Give the metronidazole atleast 4 hours after the yeast med.
Resume food very slowly. Give her 3-4 seeds first, then some more in the next hour, and slowly increase. I soak some seeds, grind them to a milk-like consistency, and give using a dropper. You can give like this if you are confident you won't choke the bird. Otherwise stick to the seeds.
Do not give defrosted peas or large seeds which could cause obstruction of the crop. Choose small and easily digestible seeds.
Monitor the crop and poop for any improvement. You need to see some green solid poop if the food goes through, not the blackish ones you are seeing now.
Keep her warm.


----------

